

Ask HN: Any other crossfit lovers? We need a better app - mslagh

The current offering of apps for crossfit is sparse and fragmented, and there's no functionality for really tracking progress or integrating with the crossfit site. Part of the problem is that crossfit doesn't offer any sort of API.. but there's potential for linking back to and pulling data from their servers. A geomapping feature for finding other crossfitters in the area would be exceptionally useful as well - it sucks doing the WOD by yourself! (foursquare + crossfit FTW) I'm happy to work on the UI/wireframes/potential design/use case stories, if someone with programming ideas would be interested in teaming up. (note: crossfit.com is not a web app, a mistake in my estimation)
======
tyweir
Hi, I'm the co-owner of CrossFit Quantum in Toronto, and co-author of As Rx'd,
which is still under going development, just really slowly. Combine that with
the iPad and there are so many tempting avenues to follow.

There are certainly a number of interesting services to talk to nowadays,
location-based ones would have been a no-brainer if they were around when we
were writing As Rx'd.

If you'd like to chat about anything my email is in my profile.

~~~
mslagh
Tyler, thanks for reaching out. I'll email soon. I'm wondering how intensive
the location-based functionality would be to incorporate, because beyond that,
I'm finding As RX'd to be really useful.

------
drfeelgood
Seconding <http://www.withfit.com>. You can track the CrossFit WODs at
<http://www.withfit.com/programs/CrossFit+Main+Page>. You can also track your
own custom workouts or other affiliates workouts. It's also super easy to use.

------
tadhg
What about <http://beyondthewhiteboard.com/> ? It's not perfect, but it's
fairly good at tracking progress.

------
huherto
Hey, this is exactly what I am working on! I love crossfit, and there are some
good applications out there, but I think there is more space for other
applications.

------
jokull
Wow. Googled "crossfit webapp" and this came up. I'm a regular HN reader and
ust started crossfit and I'm fucking loving it.

------
kvh
<http://www.withfit.com/>

